# You'll NEVER believe this!!



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Last night I was feeding my frogs as I always do. I had just fed my Citronella pair and went on about feeding another tank. When I turned back around I saw three grown Citronella in the tank eating! I was stunned! I couldn't for the life of me figure out where this new frog had come from. Then it hit me. In January of last year I noticed a couple of tads in the water area of my 20g Cit tank. I decided to leave the tads figuring they wouldn't surivive anyway and didn't give it much thought when they were gone one day. My pair had all but stopped breeding months ago, but not because they needed a break as I thought. They had raised a tad into a full grown adult! Here are some pics 

Citronella 20g (pond on the right)









Citronella pair haingin' out at the pond









New Citronella "Baby"

















She's a bit skinny, but she's by herself now and will fatten up soon enough.
After doing a bit of investigating, I found that the background, which was made of black pond foam, had pulled loose from the back and there must have been enough space behind there for her to hide out and grow.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

wow
great frogs and great story


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!!! How is this possible?!? My Cits are the most brightly-colored tincs I have and I can't even imagine having one hide out for so long without my notice. Still, it would be exciting to see!!

Congrats, Richard.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

Lisa,

That is a great story and immediately reminded me of the post I made yesterday, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/48839-sneaky-pumilio.html

Those 'nellas are spectacular frogs and it is probably a credit to you for designing and maintaining a tank where an egg can go all the way to adult with no extra help from you.

Nice!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think I deserve ANY credit for this at all! The parents did all the work. Heck, I didn't even know it was there after all this time! I just can't understand. I'm in that room constantly and never saw a bright yellow frog? Maybe old age is finally creeping up on me.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

thats one of the coolest things ive ever heard of! so you never noticed it? i wonder if the mother and daughter ever had any confrontations?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I would say that they were having a confrontation and that is why the "baby" came out because mamma was stomping around trying to run "baby" away! She stompped around the tank for hours after I removed "baby" from the tank. I found a clutch of 10 eggs this afternoon though, so I guess she got over her mad spell


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Great story Lisa. "Baby" has the bracelets I've seen on your froglets. Are you going to keep her?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

One reason you may not have noticed it is when you would glance at the tank and see two yellow bodies you didnt notice anything different. Two could have been out and one hiding at any time and you never knew that it was 3 , I doubt the frog stayed completly hidden untill adulthood 

But seriously though , this is a great story!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

No John, she has already been spoken for


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

chesney said:


> No John, she has already been spoken for


LOL that was quick.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats amazing. Congrats on the little one. I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way ,You should name her Ninja !


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow that is an incredible story. I guess letting nature take its course ends up having plenty of surprises along the way. Congratulations! 

-Clemonde


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah yes, this princess will no doubt prove to be fruitfull and faithfull to her mate.

Fairy tale- Chapter 1.
From the Tinc Queen!

John


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

John, you are too funny! LOL


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Its stories like this that make this hobby fun ! Gives everyone hope that it could happen to them too , adds alot of excitement and wonder to keeping frogs , love it


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow Lisa, Makes me think you've got to have way to many frogs ha ha. Maybe its time to focus on a few and let me take over your tanks lol.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

now thats cool i have found babys but never anything that big , congrats lisa


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... that's awesome.... great story and what a nice surprise


----------



## toastmaster425 (Jan 10, 2010)

thats really incredible how a frog THAT colorful could hide like that!
kudos to you for designing a viv with enough cover/self sufficient(ness? ) to let nature do its thing


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhhh Master Sensei... you have done it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

__

TJ


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey there young grasshopper! How have you been? How are things in the frog world?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Lisa,

Your going to have to _start _looking in your tank more often I'm afraid...

Check you closets too....you might have a child in there 


Great story...crazy....


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Good job 
I would be happy to have a new frog


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That's the thing Shawn, I'm in that room at least two hours a day just watching and feeding these guys and never noticed! If there is a kid in the closet...I'm going on Jerry Springer! LOL


----------

